# Sticky  Best Belt for the Brute? (Official BELT Thread!)



## MeanGreen198

I'm lookin into gettin a new belt for my brute and the one i've been lookin at is the Severe Duty from EPI. What do y'all think? Ive never replaced it yet and this is my first bike so i'm needin some input please.


----------



## xplay

Stick with oem or dayco. You'll be better off


----------



## Brute650i

OEM or maybe the new belt that HL is offering. Its suppose to be good


----------



## MeanGreen198

Ok maybe i'll try the HL Pro Series with DAYCO Technology


----------



## phreebsd

I'd like to try one though the increased cost over the OEM belt makes you wonder is it really worth it.
I saw someone post that it grips really well. Even in reverse and with wet belt. I think that might have been embelished a bit though.


----------



## MeanGreen198

Yeah, i might try it cuz the only stealership near me wants $92.77 for a new belt and with shipping from HL it's only $93.38 to my door. But i saw the DAYCO belt from on HL is only $39.95


----------



## phreebsd

that's the crappy dayco belt that's 40 bucks. dont get it. it'll explode.
babbittsonline.com has OEM belt for 47.79 + 14.95 ship


----------



## MeanGreen198

OK thanks for the info. I think i'll splurge and get the HL Pro Series and try it out. What you said you heard sounds really good so i think it's worth a try. what u think?

also i noitced this:

APPLICATIONS:
ARCTIC CAT 650 (04-06)
KAWASAKI 360 PRAIRIE (05-06)
KAWASAKI 650 BRUTE FORCE (05-06)
KAWASAKI 650 PRAIRIE (02-03)
KAWASAKI 700 PRAIRIE (04-06)
KAWASAKI 700 V FORCE (04-06)
KAWASAKI 750 BRUTE FORCE (05-06)
SUZUKI 700 TWIN PEAKS (04-06)

Will it fit my 08 Brute?


----------



## phreebsd

i want to know. 
Give it a whirl


----------



## MeanGreen198

I will but will it fit?

also i noitced this:

APPLICATIONS:
ARCTIC CAT 650 (04-06)
KAWASAKI 360 PRAIRIE (05-06)
KAWASAKI 650 BRUTE FORCE (05-06)
KAWASAKI 650 PRAIRIE (02-03)
KAWASAKI 700 PRAIRIE (04-06)
KAWASAKI 700 V FORCE (04-06)
KAWASAKI 750 BRUTE FORCE (05-06)
SUZUKI 700 TWIN PEAKS (04-06)

Will it fit my 08 Brute? This is on the HL Pro series description on HL.com


----------



## Masher

Try out the new HL one with the year warranty and let us know how she holds up.


----------



## Polaris425

All brute belts should the same so... I imagine if its a brute 750 belt it will fit regardless of the year is says on the site.


----------



## MeanGreen198

Ok thanks i'll get one and try it!


----------



## Masher

If you listen to Dan it's supposed to be the greatest thing since chocolate ice cream.


----------



## xplay

The guy's I ride with get there dayco belts at advance auto $56. They usually have them the next day.


----------



## Polaris425

Masher said:


> If you listen to Dan it's supposed to be the greatest thing since chocolate ice cream.



haha.. I like Dan, he's a cool guy, but, in the end, a salesman is a salesman! lol


----------



## Masher

That's what I told him... They said the same thing about their first belt they put out that sucked donkey schlong.


----------



## phreebsd

mmmmmm donkey schlong...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^ YOU are one sick puppy my friend!! lol


----------



## Masher

LOL... Phree...


----------



## Bootlegger

The only belt I have had the will hold up even close to the OEM is the Carlise Ultimax one.


----------



## Bootlegger

Polaris425 said:


> haha.. I like Dan, he's a cool guy, but, in the end, a salesman is a salesman! lol


Amen...


----------



## MeanGreen198

Ok so i ordered the HL Pro Series belt with DAYCO technology and one year warranty yesterday. It'll be at the house waitin on me when i get home so we'll see how she does.


----------



## Yesterday

i can smell the smoke already


----------



## Metal Man

Would you take a picture of it before you put it on. I would like to see it.


----------



## Masher

Yes please get some macros of the cogs and groove.


----------



## MeanGreen198

Sure guys i'll do my best to get y'all a pic up

and phisy...why you say that? Bad experience with that belt?


----------



## sandman7655

Hey at least the new one has a 1 year warranty


----------



## phreebsd

MeanGreen198 said:


> Sure guys i'll do my best to get y'all a pic up
> 
> and phisy...why you say that? Bad experience with that belt?


he's thinking of the original HL belts. they used to last about 15 miles. (or less)


----------



## MeanGreen198

Ok guys here are some of the pics i took of the belt.


----------



## Masher

Now put it on and Let Her Eat!


----------



## phreebsd

nice looking belt


----------



## Metal Man

Looks like the old HL belts. But it may be made better.

If you will notice like the older HL belts it does not have the cooling fins/cogs on the top like the OEM belt does.

Was it cheaper or more expensive then a stock belt?

Keep us updated on how it does for you.


----------



## MeanGreen198

I hope it works better than the old ones...if not i guess i'll be taking advantage of the warranty. I should be going out for a night ride soon as i get it on tomorrow evening so we'll see...

it was a little cheaper, not much


----------



## Masher

How was it cheaper... Thought they priced it at 130 bucks?


----------



## Bootlegger

I still like the Carlise Ultimax...I have one on mine mine now....its holding up great...and I have a high stall most of the time. 

keep us informed on it...


----------



## phreebsd

Metal Man said:


> If you will notice like the older HL belts it does not have the cooling fins/cogs on the top like the OEM belt does..


i was just about to say this...
Even the EPI belt has much-o cog-o on top!

See the top belt is the EPI severe duty


----------



## MeanGreen198

Masher said:


> How was it cheaper... Thought they priced it at 130 bucks?


well my order came out to be $93 and some change with shipping.


----------



## Masher

Hmmm. Well that's good to know if the belt is really good.


----------



## Stretch8z

I like the idea of small cooling fins. Every belt I have blown was just the fins flting out of my snorks. Let us know how it holds together, I will try one next time (soon)


----------



## Stretch8z

Also, Of subject. I am looking in to a set of 29.5 outlaws and am wondering if you have to put spacers on the wheels? I would like 9 fronts and 11 rears.


----------



## Polaris425

Stretch8z said:


> Also, Of subject. I am looking in to a set of 29.5 outlaws and am wondering if you have to put spacers on the wheels? I would like 9 fronts and 11 rears.


well first off, you will only be able to get 29.5x12 and 29.5x10 laws... only 2 widths they make in 29.5" tall.

And if you are keeping stock rims, Yes you need spacers, if you are going to mount them on aftermarket rims, no, you will Not need spacers.


----------



## Stretch8z

Thanks. I would rather the 10's and 12's.


----------



## jaxamillion04

I have the severe duty belt and have not had any problems with it .


----------



## Metal Man

That EPI sever duty looks just like a OEM belt.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Here is the Carlisle Hypermax belt after only 2 hours of riding:aargh4::aargh4: Is this enough damage to condem the belt as trash? or should I just run it untill it breaks ??


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

I prefer the OEM. I have been pretty rough on mine and still almost like new with over 100 hrs. on it...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^ The only worn spot on mine was on the inside of the belt...yours is on the outside... The outside of mine was still like new after 108 hrs. (OEM that came on bike)


----------



## hondarecoveryman

What in the world could have caused this?


----------



## MeanGreen198

ok guys got the new belt on but no ride tonight so i went behind the neighborhood to the trusty pond that's pretty dried up lol had enough water to cover up a lil more than half of the belt cover and almost up the exhaust in the rear. Belt was awesome leaving the house and along the trail and after three passes in the water heard a few chirps of the belt in 4wd reverse going up an incline backwards with ledges kinda like stairs. so i'm probably getting some water in the cover cuz of a sheared bolt for the cover that i need to rig up cuz there's nothing in there right now and all the tap and die set did was make it worse cuz it was dull. anways after the water is out of the belt box only time will tell more but i think that will do it for now.


----------



## lllonewolfff

OK Ive got some issues with my 05 750 brute ... it has 25 Maxis tires ...chip ... jet kit ... Im litterally breaking belts... after forth belt we have come to conclusion that it is breaking them at high speeds ... last belt was awesome hp2017, went accross river and many hard trails with no problem then brought it up to about 65 or 70 on road and snap ... this is how others were breaking also ..... ANY IDEAS


----------



## phreebsd

Sound like heat failure. Its possible to have misaligned primary and secondary. That would cause major heat.


----------



## lllonewolfff

i was told by a shop that due to brute being cutoff at 60 by computer and I have chip to allow to go over that is reason for breaking at high speeds .... first belt was a given ... was pulling out broken amphibian out of mud with broken chain slipping the hell out of belt .... that one was understood ... next belt was cheap dayco .... understood due to being cotton .... next belt oem and next heavy duty dayco .... afraid to buy epi at 119 just to have break in a hour


----------



## lllonewolfff

ps will have to get pics and profile updated ..... amphibians i mean Max 2 and IV and bf 750 and prairie 700


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Are you running aftermarket springs?


----------



## Metal Man

Yep that was my question. Does it have a clutch kit in it? Some times very stiff secondary springs will coil bind and can cause belt breakage at high speeds.

BTW the brutes computer does not cut it off at 60mph. You can run as fast as your HP and gearing will let you. I'm sure your CDI "chip" has raised the stock rev limiter but this has nothing to do with your belt.


----------



## Bootlegger

Metal Man is correct...there is NO cut off.


----------



## lllonewolfff

just running stock springs and the one oem belt that I tried was off of 700 .... boy that pissed my daughter off  is the same belt though ..... did some research and all the kawasaki's run the same clutch system and belt .... Im guessing the springs for drive and driven are different. I'll have to pull off driven clutch ( after I make stupid special tool) and inspect .... from reading this forum I think I am going to go with the epi belt just to be on the safe side .... Im from great Northwest in the Mountains and ride pretty hard.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Bootlegger said:


> Metal Man is correct...there is NO cut off.


 Yeah I agree My 03 P650 will do 69mph with a pink primary,washer mod, and stock secondary my buddies 09 Brute will do 66 stock


----------



## Brute650i

i will just buy the primary tool instead of making one. If you make one make sure you get hardend all thread if not you risk breaking in off into the crank and will have even more problems.

its not but like 35 buck for it and dont have to worry about breaking it


----------



## 1bigforeman

93 and change for a HL 1 year warranty belt? Dan posted that they were 119.95 plus shipping. Why was it cheaper...even though i'm not mad at all. I went to the dealer and it was 97 plus tax for a oem belt with no warranty. Sounds like it's worth a shot anyway. I'll be redoing my clutch springs this week so keep us posted on that new belt.


----------



## Masher

Yes they are high at the dealer but as Phree stated a little under 50 bucks online. I'm going to wait on the analysis.


----------



## Metal Man

My OEM cost about $75 bucks at the dealers. I've never had to replace a belt yet but i bought a spare just in case.


----------



## lllonewolfff

what is a clutch washer


----------



## Masher

Maybe washers for the primary cover? Not sure.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

lllonewolfff said:


> what is a clutch washer


 Are you meaning the clutch washer mod in my sig.?


----------



## phreebsd

Metal Man said:


> My OEM cost about $75 bucks at the dealers. I've never had to replace a belt yet but i bought a spare just in case.


can u bring it. i may need it 
i'll pay you for it should i need it.


----------



## walker

i'm bringing a oem belt also


----------



## Metal Man

I'm bringing it for a back up. Actually me and 2 shoes went in together and bought it for the Arkansas ride. Plus we always ride together but if you need a belt we can make that happen for sure.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

phreebsd said:


> can u bring it. i may need it
> i'll pay you for it should i need it.


 I may end up bringing 2 spares...


----------



## Masher

Dale is gettin ready to Let Her Eat!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Definitely gonna make you proud MashDogg!! lmao

I'm trying to get the new HL belt put on before the ride...gotta put it through it's paces...


----------



## Masher

Give it the 20 minute break in.. LOL.


----------



## phreebsd

excellente. if i need a belt it'll be a ok


----------



## Bootlegger

My Carlise Ultimax is still doing great...


----------



## MeanGreen198

Bootlegger said:


> My Carlise Ultimax is still doing great...


I'm going to look into one of those if this one doesn't work out for me


----------



## Masher

Did you pour a beer down your intake snork for the break in period. The hopps harden the belt.


----------



## MeanGreen198

No haven't tried that method lol


----------



## Polaris425

haha... I'm bringing a back up for me & RDWD.


----------



## Bootlegger

Masher said:


> Did you pour a beer down your intake snork for the break in period. The hopps harden the belt.



yeah..its a 20 minute break in time....you must have read Dans post on HL...lol


----------



## Masher

Yep.


----------



## outskirtsdweller

phreebsd said:


> that's the crappy dayco belt that's 40 bucks. dont get it. it'll explode.
> babbittsonline.com has OEM belt for 47.79 + 14.95 ship


Thanx for sharing the babbits info....ordered a belt from them today...dealer here is 80 something bucks....


----------



## cojack

MeanGreen198 said:


> ok guys got the new belt on but no ride tonight so i went behind the neighborhood to the trusty pond that's pretty dried up lol had enough water to cover up a lil more than half of the belt cover and almost up the exhaust in the rear. Belt was awesome leaving the house and along the trail and after three passes in the water heard a few chirps of the belt in 4wd reverse going up an incline backwards with ledges kinda like stairs. so i'm probably getting some water in the cover cuz of a sheared bolt for the cover that i need to rig up cuz there's nothing in there right now and all the tap and die set did was make it worse cuz it was dull. anways after the water is out of the belt box only time will tell more but i think that will do it for now.


 Okay looking to get a belt...has this one done the trick?


----------



## MeanGreen198

Read the thread called "past weekend ride" in the Kawi section.... Should be one 1st or 2nd page

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2872


----------



## Mall Crawler

outskirtsdweller said:


> Thanx for sharing the babbits info....ordered a belt from them today...dealer here is 80 something bucks....


and it will take like 2 or 3 weeks to get it.


----------



## cojack

Mall Crawler said:


> and it will take like 2 or 3 weeks to get it.


wow glad you said that cause i was about to buy one....I'm not waiting that long and for 74.40 i'll spend an extra buck or two to get it sooner then that


----------



## linkage

EPI severe is a little better than stock but still smoked it the first ride but it will be replaced with the HL one along with the 840 AMR big bore kit on the way:rockn:


----------



## Masher

840 AMR kit, nice. May the Schwartz be with you brother.


----------



## Polaris425

bump


----------



## BleednGreen68

Stock is what I've always run. I still got the original belt on my 05 and doesnt slip at all. I might notice a difference if I put a new one on but I will wait till I get a clutch kit for that.


----------



## Polaris425

As a general rule OEM is still pretty much the best across the board.


----------



## BleednGreen68

^Agreed! I've installed some different aftermarket belts on customers atvs and they have mixed reviews. I have never put an aftermarket belt on my vforce or brute.


----------



## justin.hughes

I am still running an OEM on my p650 with red and maroon spring with 30" mud lites. My belt does squeak if I take off hard in High but once I am going I am ok. I always just ride around in Low. I am thinking of trying the new HL belt to see if it stops my squeaking.


----------



## Hotbrute750

Vforcejohn recommends the oem teryx belt for our brutes. I am going to be buying one before long and will post the results. They arent too expensive either. Ronayers has some better shipping rates than babbits I have found. Same oem parts. Way better rates actually.


----------



## djmjt

Been runnin' a Dayco Extreme Duty belt in mine with more than 400 miles on it and not a darn thing giving a problem with it. No squeals or anything! My son had it up to 67 mph yesterday so I think she's still doing okay! Definitely going to try VFJ's suggestion and buy a Tyrex belt when I need a new one!


----------



## BIGPUN

what the difference in the teryx belt and the brutes belt. Its same motor


----------



## brutemike

BIGPUN said:


> what the difference in the teryx belt and the brutes belt. Its same motor


 I would like to know tooooooooooo.


----------



## Bootlegger

Hotbrute750 said:


> Vforcejohn recommends the oem teryx belt for our brutes. I am going to be buying one before long and will post the results. They arent too expensive either. Ronayers has some better shipping rates than babbits I have found. Same oem parts. Way better rates actually.



Try this place...They are the cheapest I have found on OEM stuff. Atleast the biggest majority. Great folks to deal with too.

http://www.cyclecentralpowersports.com/fiche_select.asp


----------



## kawboy1

http://www.kawieriders.com/forum/interstate-motorsports/107253-teryx-belt-brute-750-a.html


----------



## Sabretooth

Just finally killed my first Dayco XTX on my 30" Zilla equipped Brute after a solid year of abuse, we've been riding all winter up here and the snow has been deeeeeep:bigeyes: Spent alot of time at the front of the pack breaking trail so I'm pretty happy with how it held up.

I put another one on and I'll buy a spare, great belt and it's cheaper up here than the OEM belt.


----------



## Tonymarucio

Hey guys! New guy here! Great site for sure love my brutes  any how I just got a Dayco XTX are they anygood?? Thanks


----------



## NMKawierider

Tonymarucio said:


> Hey guys! New guy here! Great site for sure love my brutes  any how I just got a Dayco XTX are they anygood?? Thanks


Welcome, and I am told by one who knows...Bootlegger...that they are a great belt. I trust his opinion so much that my next one will be an XTX, so yes, great belt.


----------



## fastpapa

Bought a xtx lasted only 400kms Top cogs were coming off. I picked up a stock teryx belt and it does perform better and i have over 800 km on it looks like new.


----------



## DLB

fastpapa said:


> Bought a xtx lasted only 400kms Top cogs were coming off. I picked up a stock teryx belt and it does perform better and i have over 800 km on it looks like new.


Do you have any other clutch work done?


----------



## kamilson100

summarizing, what belt is the best(strongest) for Kawasaki?
I already burned one belt... so next time I want to buy stronger..


----------



## jcb26

you can also take your old one off n take it to the local parts store n they can match it i go tmine from there n its been smoked 3 times n it stll dosent slip and its only 50 bucks


----------



## NMKawierider

kamilson100 said:


> summarizing, what belt is the best(strongest) for Kawasaki?
> I already burned one belt... so next time I want to buy stronger..


There are three at the top of the list. The OEM, The XTX by Dayco and the Teryx OEM. VFJ Recommends the Teryx. Bootlegger Recommends the XTX. Both have many years experience in the racing and performance field. I will be trying both...if I keep this Kawie that long....lol


----------



## Trice

ok well then i have a question then. What if u got a xtx teryx belt? Would that be the best belt possible? Im just wondering because i can one one for 80 bucks and was wondering would it be better then the oem teryx belt?


----------



## racinjason

put my teryx belt on last night and took out my almond secondary and put the stocker back in, and I think I like it, with the almond engine braking was too pronounced(high compression/stock cams) and it seemed to be in too low a gear for me with 27" tires


----------



## racinjason

Still doing good, my buddies carlisle ultramax came apart last night on his p700, made for an early night for him. I would estimate under 100 miles on it(probably 50), with stock springs, and 28 mudzillas. Im happy with my terex belt...put 32 miles on it last night.


----------



## myst3ry

Vogie put 250 kms on his xtx dayco and it blew ...hes putting a teryx oem on now ...


----------



## CumminsPower24

Has anyone tried the Performance Plus belt made by Moose Utility ? 

Just looking at one online for the Teryx and it has a one year warranty!


----------



## wcs61

Looks like what is good for one Brute is not neccesarily good for another. Are we talking belts, jets or snorkels here.


----------



## chevzr2

CumminsPower24 said:


> Has anyone tried the Performance Plus belt made by Moose Utility ?
> 
> Just looking at one online for the Teryx and it has a one year warranty!


 
same as the fancy dayco one, i have one on the 650 brute i just bought, have to see how it holds up!


----------



## vogie

myst3ry said:


> Vogie put 250 kms on his xtx dayco and it blew ...hes putting a teryx oem on now ...


 I'm not blaming the belt at the moment, I think I had her too tight and caused premature belt failure. 

I have the OEM Teryx belt in at the moment, shimmed it better so we will see how it holds up. I attached pictures of the failed one, I cut it in half to get it off since I didn't have my primary tool with me in the field.


----------



## palumbo

*I would like you guys opinion or experience (good or bad) on a belt I mostly do trail raiding I was looking between a Dayco hph2217 belt($50.00 shipped) or Carlisle ATV ultimax ua418 ($55.00 shipped), or you suggest a different belt around this price range money are little tight right now also I plan to get a almond secondary (anybody as one for sale)and where is the cheapest place to by shims for the secondary.
Thanks everyone *
*
*

*
*


----------



## NMKawierider

palumbo said:


> *I would like you guys opinion or experience (good or bad) on a belt I mostly do trail raiding I was looking between a Dayco hph2217 belt($50.00 shipped) or Carlisle ATV ultimax ua418 ($55.00 shipped), or you suggest a different belt around this price range money are little tight right now also I plan to get a almond secondary (anybody as one for sale)and where is the cheapest place to by shims for the secondary.*
> *Thanks everyone *


DON'T get either belt. I got all of 20 miles out of the Dayco2217 and all of 100 miles out of the Carlisle. Both super junk in my opinion. The only belts you should consider IMO are:

The OEM 
The Dayco XTX
The EPI Extreem Duty 
The OEM Teryx

Here's that a Brute does to the Dayco HPH. Does the same thing to the Carlisle but it will smoke it first.


----------



## palumbo

How $72.00 shipped sound for oem belt.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

That sounds like a great price to me. I'm running the Dayco XTX right now. So far no issues. I did buy a Teryx belt the other day, $99.00, at my local stealership. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider

palumbo said:


> How $72.00 shipped sound for oem belt.


I'd get it...


----------



## muddaholic 09

i just put a new 3gx on mine but havent tested it yet cause its been to hot and dry.. $120 shipped to my home the next day.. once it rains ill tets it out and let u know how it did.. just sayin..


----------



## CTBruterider

^ x2. Definately.


----------



## bennapa55

Well i just changed my xtx after a checkup. It had a few top cogs missing
1450 miles. I did alot of towing with it so i am happy to replace it with another xtx


----------



## flowbackman

has any one run the gates drive belt yet to see how they are


----------



## greenmachine

oem brute belt or oem teryx belt which one would you choose? Putting on bike in sig. Two belts in 2250 mi.


----------



## vogie

I had my OEM Brute belt on for about 1100kms, switched to 30" Silverbacs and changed the belt to a XTXdayco which lasted about 250 kms before it came apart. Bought an OEM Teryx and so far it has been on for about 400-500kms.

I took the housing off for an inspection 2 weekends ago and the belt is in great shape, it is at 27mm deflection now though so I am thinking it should be tightened a bit more with the Big Rubber on.

My suggestion is either of the OEM belts will do just nicely for ya


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09

ok how do u tighten the belts an shims i do my own work an i just got my brutes back in august iv changed a 2 belts on my 07 burnt the one in it put a used hl belt in there it lastd abt 14 miles an started comin outta the snorkle now i have a epi serve duty belt.....but my 05 i stretched the belt at wot 63 mph an triped the belt switch it has a crap 40 dayco in it but i got a oem belt in the truck


----------



## NMKawierider

HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 said:


> ok how do u tighten the belts///an shims i do my own work an i just got my brutes back in august iv changed a 2 belts on my 07 burnt the one in it put a used hl belt in there it lastd abt 14 miles an started comin outta the snorkle now i have a epi serve duty belt.....but my 05 i stretched the belt at wot 63 mph an triped the belt switch it has a crap 40 dayco in it but i got a oem belt in the truck


Plenty of help in the How-Tos. You will need a primary puller, a spring compressor and a torque wrench.


----------



## Diesel9434

flowbackman said:


> has any one run the gates drive belt yet to see how they are


I am a manager for Oreilly auto parts and my cost for the gates is $31...I ordered one today and will be putting it on this weekend.


----------



## Graves650i

im running the HL belt and i havent had a single problem with it but i havent had it in but mabey two rides so kinda two early to tell


----------



## Diesel9434

Got the gates belt this morning:


























Now trying to decide to go ahead and install and see what happens with the EPI springs or wait on my VFJ springs....


----------



## Meeks1221

I would buy the teryx belt and put on the brute it is a heavy duty belt that works great!!


----------



## NMKawierider

Might as well see how far you get. Most Brutes eat Gates belts in less then 50 miles or so. But you might be the lucky one.


----------



## Diesel9434

42 miles on the gates belt so far with no issues to report at this time. Lots of mud and high speed trail riding. Going to pull the cover tomorrow and see how everything looks.


----------



## enforcer

My wife got me a belt for christmas it's a Goodyear gaterback. I looked it up and she paid $30 for it on Amazon. Anyone heard anything about this thing?


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Theres a reason there 30 bucks, just start from the beginning of the belt thread and you'll find all the answers. It would be a good belt to get home or bact to camp, other than that it's useless imo.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## outskirtsdweller

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400272161062&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:1123

Just bought the teryx belt from this outfit for 79.00 delivered


----------



## yama450yfz

will the teryx belt fit any year brute for example 09 teryx belt will it fit my 07' brute 750i


----------



## bennapa55

2nd XTX belt chunked out after 850 miles. Dayco sent me a new one for free minus the 15 bucks, so im still happy with them.


----------



## NMKawierider

yama450yfz said:


> will the teryx belt fit any year brute for example 09 teryx belt will it fit my 07' brute 750i


 
Yeah, they fit all of them.


----------



## yama450yfz

nmkawierider said:


> Yeah, they fit all of them.


Thanks!


----------



## yama450yfz

Dealer said they have a HD teryx belt oem for 150 I said see you later. Should I try and find a cheap HD teryx belt or is the standard one sufficient?


----------



## DaveMK1

Crazy question. our mules down here are diesel powered and the belts look identical to the ones we use on our brutes. I'm assuming they are a little more heavier duty than the oem belt seeing how it drives a heavy UTV with a 950cc diesel engine.

Has anyone tried one yet?


----------



## NMKawierider

DaveMK1 said:


> Crazy question. our mules down here are diesel powered and the belts look identical to the ones we use on our brutes. I'm assuming they are a little more heavier duty than the oem belt seeing how it drives a heavy UTV with a 950cc diesel engine.
> 
> Has anyone tried one yet?


 
Now there's a good question. I don't know of anyone that has. Maybe one of the guys in the parts business can get us some measurements.


----------



## Oakley5343

*Proven best belt?*

I've got the HL 3GX.. I would have to say its done great considering I got in too big of a hurry putting my clutch kit in and put it on backwards... Yea I wanted to punch myself for doing it...I've got about 6 hours on it... Hard hours...just happened today... Pulled it apart and cord and chunks missing... My new belt won't be here til Wednesday but I'm gonna ride it around the house and see how long it holds up for knowledge purposes...When I noticed it I rode real easy but when I got home gave her hell for about 30 mins...can't tell anythings wrong... Belts still holding lol... On backwards....gonna try to see how many hours I can get it to go... How many hours you think would be good to prove if this is one of the best belt?


----------



## narfbrain

well i hear alot of people talking about getting oem belt at the stealership for $75 i would be happy as hell with that........ Kawi dealer here is $180 for stock brute belt!!!!!!!!!! and in a bind you dont have much choice to order one in..... i also found out recently the teryx belt you can get for $120 from them...... i personally went with the HL 3gx and dont have a bad thing to say about it yet and with 1 year warranty im willing to feel it out but i believe that it is also the dayco xtx (same belt dayco makes it for hl) i wouldnt get the hl pro series or what have you as do not know anyone having any luck with them at all but so far my 3gx seems to be out lasting teryx belt (after long runs on the road testing it out mind you i have a red secondary and dont think the stock belt likes that very much) long full tilt runs on the road killed a teryx pretty quick but i am definatly liking the 3gx it does seem to have more grab and dont see myself going back to oem anytime soon havent had it very long but i think its already proven itself over stock IMO


----------



## DaveMK1

Here is a dayco with less than 4 hours on it.














OEM FTW!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## NMKawierider

DaveMK1 said:


> Here is a dayco with less than 4 hours on it.
> View attachment 13390
> View attachment 13391
> 
> 
> OEM FTW!!!!!!


 
That's dayco for ya. Had the same thing after a hole twenty miles


----------



## DaveMK1

Yessir. Hate to say it but glad it isn't my screw up buying it. For $10 more he could of just bought the oem


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Stock Teryx belt, you can't go wrong with OEM.


----------



## Spivey13

for my 05 750 brute what teryx belt should i order if im wanting to get one since that seems to b what u guys are saying is best, does the year of the teryx belt matter for mine, what year of one should i get?


----------



## Bruteboy1992

where can i get one of those HL belts with the warrenty


----------



## NMKawierider

Bruteboy1992 said:


> where can i get one of those HL belts with the warrenty


From HL..of course but you be using that warranty.


----------



## Bruteboy1992

im just trying to find a belt i can count on, just bought a brute and aint had it a week and the belt came apart. new to this whole belt drive thing


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Bruteboy1992 said:


> im just trying to find a belt i can count on, just bought a brute and aint had it a week and the belt came apart. new to this whole belt drive thing


Stick to the OEM belt. If you want some added help get the OEM belt for the trex and put it on the brute with the proper deflection.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NMKawierider

No_Substitue_For_A_Brute said:


> Stick to the OEM belt. If you want some added help get the OEM belt for the trex and put it on the brute with the proper deflection.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


 
Agreed. OEM Brute or OEM Teryx belts (Must say Kawasaki on them)


----------



## Bruteboy1992

proper deflection? Sorry im new to all this


----------



## Leelord337

Bruteboy1992 said:


> where can i get one of those HL belts with the warrenty


My dayco hpx2217 belt was only like 40 bucks on ebay and it comes with a 1 year warranty too!


----------



## NMKawierider

Bruteboy1992 said:


> proper deflection? Sorry im new to all this


Always 22-27mm . Try keeping it at or near 22 though.



Leelord337 said:


> My dayco hpx2217 belt was only like 40 bucks on ebay and it comes with a 1 year warranty too!


My hpx2217 lasted all of 20 miles. They refunded my money and I bought a Carlisle ...it lasted 80 miles. They sent me a replacement which still hangs on my shop wall. Never again. After that was an EPI extreme duty which lasted 1100 miles..then I slipped once so it got replaces with a good old OEM Kawie belt which now has almost 1500 miles on it. Think I might try a teryx belt next. VFJ swares by them...and that's good enough for me.


----------



## Leelord337

^^^yikes! I think I won't be paying the 15 dollars for shipping fees when this dayco breaks. I just put it on like 2 hours (on my bike) ago. I'm gonna go with a teryx belt after this breaks. thanks for letting me know.


----------



## 02bb400ga

Glad y'all have luck with the OEM POS belts. Went through 6 of them before buying a HL 3GX a year and a half ago and haven't had a bit of trouble with it. It was so bad I kept 2 spare belts for every ride. Didn't have to use the warranty and I can say I TRIED to tear it up so I could get a replacement before the year was up.


----------



## preppypyro

I just bought an oem teryx belt for my 650 prairie. Hoping it lasts, and works well. 

The previous owner had a non oem belt in there, and when I took off the cover to inspect, it was missing more then half of the cogs on the top, and close to half of the cogs on the bottom of the belt, ouch!


----------



## brutemike

Has anyone tested out the gates carbon fiber belt yet I think its a c-12 or something like i know VFJ sells. When did these come out ive read that there doing great in the canams.


----------



## Leelord337

^^^idk, but i wonder if that carbon fiber would chew through the clutch


----------



## preppypyro

So the teryx belt fits perfect on my 02 prarie 650 for future reference for anyone else out there. The belt deflection was perfect, and the bike actually feels strong now. Goes to show just how wore out the previous owners belt was!


----------



## DaveMK1

What year teryx belt y'all using or does it matter?


----------



## brutemike

DaveMK1 said:


> What year teryx belt y'all using or does it matter?


I always tell them 2011


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

The Teryx belt is 59011-0019 if it's that part # you are good to go. I love mine. I plowed a lot this winter and it smoked a bit when i was abusing it. Had a bit of rubber dust out of my snorkel , when I opened it up deflection was right on and it looked fine. I took it to a shop to compare it to a brand new one and it was fine. 


"it's a trick!! Get an axe!! 


.


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## Scbruteforce1991

Just burnt up a Dayco HPX after 10 miles and one round in a mild mud hole.


----------



## jpence

So after a month and a half of ridin just about every weekend my dayco xtx decided to start comin apart


----------



## NMKawierider

That's Dayco for ya...


----------



## mudtodeep

O2bb400ga u steel having good luck with the HL3gx Belt I'm going throw the OEM belts like crazy


----------



## Mikesttr250

Has anyone ever used a Gates 19G3218 G-Force Recreational Belt
, i plan on putting it on soon as im just up to 1600kms, and i bought my ride at 816kms.
Not sure if belt is original .if it looks fine,should i leave it? It seems to hook up fine.....
2008 brute force 650i
If anyone has had damage using this belt , please notify. Also i do not see any arrows pointing direction,
Mike


----------



## NMKawierider

Mikesttr250 said:


> Has anyone ever used a Gates 19G3218 G-Force Recreational Belt
> , i plan on putting it on soon as im just up to 1600kms, and i bought my ride at 816kms.
> Not sure if belt is original .if it looks fine,should i leave it? It seems to hook up fine.....
> 2008 brute force 650i
> If anyone has had damage using this belt , please notify. Also i do not see any arrows pointing direction,
> Mike


All aftermarket belts have been tried and the best are the OE Brute and Teryx belts. The Gates fall way below many others in the ratings overall.


----------



## BIGPUN

07 brute with stock belt. 2500 miles. I'd say stick with OEM


----------



## no1subarufan

My 3GX held up to a lot of abuse with 29.5 terminators and still grabbed really well even when she was spitting chunks at me! This damage did happen within the 1 year warranty so gonna be putting another one on.


----------



## SLVRBRT

Wow. I've been riding Kawi v-twins since 02 when the 650 first came out. Always OEM belts, Teryx belt on my brute now. Never...ever...have I seen one come apart. Wear yes, flat spotted n smoked some, but never had even a tiny piece of rubber come off.


----------



## boog1969

Finally 3061 miles and the stock belt broke. I know I'm goin back with OEM on my 05 750


----------



## Dkh100

I allways heard oem were the best ! If y'all want cheap oem belts motosports.com is 20% off any oem stuff including belts


----------



## Audible Silence

i got stuck in a hole and smelled a little burning rubber, so im sure belt was slipping. should i change it? not even 50 hours on bike.


----------



## Dkh100

Audible Silence said:


> i got stuck in a hole and smelled a little burning rubber, so im sure belt was slipping. should i change it? not even 50 hours on bike.



Did u see any smoke ? And are u running bigger tires then normal ? If u didn't see much smoke and doesn't sounds like something is slapping around I would ride it again


----------



## NMKawierider

Audible Silence said:


> i got stuck in a hole and smelled a little burning rubber, so im sure belt was slipping. should i change it? not even 50 hours on bike.


It is up to you but it is burned / glazed now and it will slip again...and those slips hurt the pulleys. The other thing is the belt will fail at some point quicker then it would have not burned.


----------



## Audible Silence

i have 27s on 14s. rode the rest of the weekend without issue, was planning on changing it before the new offroad season kicks off but money got tight. sounds like i should change it anyway. 

yeah i saw a little smoke. didn't see any water in there so i dont think my snorkels are leaking.


----------



## lilbigtonka

If you smoked it any I would change it but keep that belt as a spare for out on the trail and I actually have a brand new belt I will sell and it is the 3gx best one out for the brute 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## Audible Silence

i was thinking about getting the Teryx one.. since you seem to have everything lately, have any extra clutch springs sittin around?


----------



## NMKawierider

Audible Silence said:


> i was thinking about getting the Teryx one.. since you seem to have everything lately, have any extra clutch springs sittin around?


I run the teryx belt on my 06 and love it...but your 13 has one that's very near the same as the teryx already. Even with the 27s, if you keep getting into mud like in your avatar you will want a more mud-usable spring regardless of the top end loss. Stock what you have now is close to an Almond secondary so...a green or red...or better..get with VFJ on his springs.


----------



## Audible Silence

NMKawierider said:


> I run the teryx belt on my 06 and love it...but your 13 has one that's very near the same as the teryx already. Even with the 27s, if you keep getting into mud like in your avatar you will want a more mud-usable spring regardless of the top end loss. Stock what you have now is close to an Almond secondary so...a green or red...or better..get with VFJ on his springs.


yeah i askd VFJ awhile ago and have his PM saved.


----------



## donaldg

I would buy the teryx belt and put on the brute it is a heavy duty belt that works great!!


----------



## rollinout

Hey guys ive been reading down through these posts and had some questions abouta couple of belts. i have a 05 750 that is all stock as far as i know. This is my first bike and i think my belt is slipping( slower drive and light is on). i use mine primarily for work on my farm to pull stuff and am looking at the epi severe duty or the dayco extreme torque. what do yall think?


----------



## NMKawierider

rollinout said:


> Hey guys ive been reading down through these posts and had some questions abouta couple of belts. i have a 05 750 that is all stock as far as i know. This is my first bike and i think my belt is slipping( slower drive and light is on). i use mine primarily for work on my farm to pull stuff and am looking at the epi severe duty or the dayco extreme torque. what do yall think?


NO DAYCO...at ALL!. The EPI is a good belt but does stretch a lot. If you want the best belt...especially for work, get the OEM Teryx belt and properly set the deflection to 22-24mm. It won't stretch or wear like any other and will last the longest..assuming your clutches are in good shape.

Just get the belt for a 2008 Kawasaki Teryx. It's a hair wider and a hair longer and you may need to adjust it but when done you will have a belt made for a 1300 pound machine not a 700 and will take way more then any other belt you can but. I have had one on mine now for 700 miles and have not had to adjust it yet. Best belt I ever bought...and I tried many.


----------



## rollinout

ok thanks, just ordered the teryx belt so should have it by next week and we will see how it works. dumb question but what do you mean by set the deflection?


----------



## NMKawierider

rollinout said:


> ok thanks, just ordered the teryx belt so should have it by next week and we will see how it works. dumb question but what do you mean by set the deflection?


One of the most important and fundamental things to know about your Brute's CVT system is belt tension setting. How loose it is is critical to correct operation. Deflection is how much it deflects from straight across the top of the two pulleys as shown in the pic below. It must be between 22 and 27mm and for the best operation it must be between 22 and 24mm exactly..NO guessing. You MUST have the primary puller any way to change the belts but you must also have a spring compressor to take the secondary apart to remove or add the shims necessary to gain correct deflection. There are threads on making your own compressor or you can buy one. These and a good torque wrench will be needed all the time with the Brute. 

I strongly suggest you download a service manual and review it as needed. It will be your best friend while owning a Brute.










I use this to measure mine. It's easy and very correct.


----------



## chickenstripe

What is the relationship between the shim/spacer thickness and the amount of adjustment provided, for adjusting the freeplay when going to a teryx belt?

Are there any shim packs available as a kit?


----------



## NMKawierider

chickenstripe said:


> What is the relationship between the shim/spacer thickness and the amount of adjustment provided, for adjusting the freeplay when going to a teryx belt?
> 
> Are there any shim packs available as a kit?


No kits per-say. I just got one of the thinnest and one the next size up to go with the ones I already had. Had plenty then. You still want 22-24mm deflection. Very important to get it right...no guessing.


----------



## Britguy

NMKawierider said:


> No kits per-say. I just got one of the thinnest and one the next size up to go with the ones I already had. Had plenty then. You still want 22-24mm deflection. Very important to get it right...no guessing.


I understand the 'no guessing' part, but how do you judge the 'no more than 13lb' of pressure?


----------



## NMKawierider

Britguy said:


> I understand the 'no guessing' part, but how do you judge the 'no more than 13lb' of pressure?


They just don't want you to apply enough pressure to push the belt down or part the secondary so test your pressure on a bathroom scale. Anywhere between 6 and about 13lbs will move all the slack to the top of the belt without pushing the belt into the sheaves.


----------

